# Schotterwege kurven fahren



## mehrgrip (23. September 2009)

Hi,
mich hats neulich in einer Schotterwegkurve ziemlich böse gelegt.
Zu wenig Gewicht aufs Vorderrrad wohl verlagert ( Nobbynic 2,4) und zack ist der Reifen abgeschmiert und mir hats den Lenker schön in die Leiste gerammt.
Halb so wild aber seitdem merke ich das ich inzwischen sehr gehemmt in Schotterwegkurven speziell bei Abfahrten fahre, vielleicht ja auch ganz gut - jedoch fehlt mir inzwischen der Speed um dadurch einigermaßen bei Abfahrten das Tempo mitzunehmen.

Bei uns hier im Nordschwarzwald sind leider die meisten Wege mit Schotter zu geschüttet sprich oft hat man halt bei längeren Fahrten mindestens 50 % Schotterpisten zu bewältigen.
Wenn ich in der Pfalz fahre wo der Untergrund ganz anders ist und die Stollen sich tief in den Waldboden beißen da fahre ich ganz anders und wesentlich sicherer.

Daher die Frage was kann ich und wie kann ich Schotterwege technisch besser fahren um mir einfach wieder mehr Sicherheit zu geben?
Oder doch lieber neu anmelden im "Grundkurs Bodenturnen und Sportgymnastik" ? 

Grüsse


----------



## Moes (23. September 2009)

Und was lernen wir daraus? In der Pfalz isses eben doch schöner und sicherer als im Badensland ;-)

Kommt natürlich auf die Kurve drauf an, aber bei "längeren" Kurven die nicht grad 90° um die Ecke gehen tu ich bei Schotterwegen immer den inneren Fuß als Stütze raus. Schonmal ne Pyramide umfallen sehen?  Außerdem is das voll lustig, wenn seitlich wegdriftest, find ich.

Grüße vom Neu-Bayer-Ex-Pälzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (23. September 2009)

Gewicht aufs Vorderrad. Ellenbogen raus und Nippel übern Lenker 
vor der Kurve bremsen und mit offenen Bremsen durch die Kurve
Kurve maximieren. Ausßen anfahren, innen im Scheitelpunkt und dann nach außen tragen lassen.
Blick auf den Kurvenausgang und Körper eindrehen, so so dass Schulter Richtung Ausgang gucken.
Kurvenäußeren Pedal belasten und am Lenker die Kurven Innenseite. Somit das Radl umlegen und in die Kurve drücken.
Bricht das Rald bissl aus, ruschen lassen. Fängt sich schon wieder. Auf keinen Fall ruckartig Bremsen.
Kurveninnenseitiger Fuß raus hilft da oft. Allerdings streckt man den Fuß nach vorn raus um das Radl mehr umzulegen und mehr Druck auf äußere Pedal und Vorderrad zu bringen. Kann aber auch manchmal vor einem Sturz retten. 
Rechtzeitig bremsen. Nicht spitz auf die Kurve zufahren und dann in den Scheitelpunkt reinbremsen.


----------



## mehrgrip (23. September 2009)

hi danke für die Antworten, Ja def. ist die Pfalz schöner und wilder - bis auf den Südschwarzwald aber der ist ja gleich mal ein paar hausnummern weiter unten...
ich denke mein Fehler war das vorsichtige abbremsen mit der HR bremse.
Dadurch hab ich wohl den Druckpunkt verlagert sprich vorn dann einfach weggenommen.
Oft spielt halt doch die Körperhaltung/ Spannung ne große Rolle was die ganze Balance des Fahrrads und des Fahrers angeht, aber manchmal ist biken auch schlcihtweg Kopfsache.
An dem Tag war ich eher passiv und übervorsichtig.. naja gelohnt hat sichs eher nicht- im Gegenteil, wenn ich die Kurve schnell genommen hätte wie sonst aus dann hätte ich gar nicht soviel zeit gehabt zum Wegrutschen.
Naja wie ich schon sagte oft ists echt besser mit gewissem Speed durchzu biken wie übervorsichtig abzubremsen.
Genauso bin ich mal vorne rüber fast abgestiegen auf einem sehr verblockten Trail.
Zu vorsichtig reingetastet und langsam den Trail erkundet und zack hat die Federgabel den Schwung auf mich zurückgegeben und ich bin fast abgesaust vorn weg. Aber aus Erfahrung lernt man ja schliesslich auch.

;-)


----------



## stiffee25 (24. September 2009)

hy
hatte auf meinem alten bike auch die nobby nic`s 2,4 drauf und hatte mich auch öfters in schotter kurven zerlegt........... ist immer weg gerutscht

es liegt aber an den reifen 
kaum hatte ich neue drauf ist mir es nicht mehr passiert


----------



## flyingscot (24. September 2009)

Der Nobby Nic hat einen sehr eigenwilligen Grenzbereich: Sobald er am Vorderrad wegrutscht, gibt es einen sehr deutlichen Lenkimpuls in die Kurve. Das ist mir sowohl beim 2.4er, 2.25er als auch beim 2.1er aufgefallen. Das macht die Kontrolle auf Schotter zumindest anspruchsvoller.

Der neue Fat Albert hat auch eine solche Tendenz, aber weniger ausgeprägt. Der alte FA war da noch völlig neutral. Vielleicht hat das was mit diesen vielbeworbenen "U-Blocks" zu tun.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (24. September 2009)

"Fuß raus" ist echt die letzte Möglichkeit, mit der man eine Kurve durchfahren sollte.
Das Rad aktiv in die Kurve "drücken" ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Methode.
Und noch als Tipp; immer vor! der Kurve auf die nötige Geschwindigkeit abbremsen.
Wenn man trotzdem das Gefühl hat, bremsen zu müssen, nur die Hinterradbremse mitschleifen lassen.
Probiert mal aus, die gleiche Kurve einmal mit gezogenen Bremsen und bei komplett offenen Bremsen zu fahren.
Ohne Bremsen läßt sich das Rad viel leichter Lenken (Stichwort: Grip, wenn ihr gleichzeitig Lenken und Bremsen wollt, geht halt ein Teil des am Reifen vorhandenen Grips für`s Bremsen drauf).
Wie schnell man dann eine Kurve durchfahren kann ist Erfahrungssache.


----------



## Schwarzwild (24. September 2009)

Das hier vom Altmeister kann nie schaden!


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

> Rutschige Oberflächen. Auf einem guten, trockenen Weg, ist es normalerweise unmöglich, das Vorderrad durch Bremsen zum Rutschen zu bringen





> Unebene Oberfläche. Auf unebenen Oberflächen können die Laufräder springen und den Bodenkontakt verlieren. Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür hoch ist, verwenden Sie nicht die Vorderradbremse



Aus was für nem Jahrhundert stammt denn das 
Wohl eher für Rennradfahrer bestimmt


----------



## mehrgrip (24. September 2009)

Also ich wollte nicht alles auf den Reifen schieben, aber ehrlich gesagt war ich auf den NObbynic schon stinksauer, denn ich war wirklich nicht schnell und die Kurve war auch nicht arg scharf, daher war es so unerwartet wie auch schockierend das die Reifen ein solch eigenwilliges Fahrverhalten gezeigt haben, ich habe danach die NN gleich mal entsorgt bzw. nen anderen Reifen vorn aufgezogen.
Nun habe ich den Fatlabert drauf, wobei der wiederum mir fast zu fett ist.
Das ist ne richtige Walze, allerdings auf dem Trail bergab einfach wunderbar vom Fahrgefühl.
Ich bin seither ein wenig weg von NN . gibts hierfür mehr solche infos, denn eigentl. hat der Reifen ja einen guten Ruf. Aber das Rutschverhalten habe ich jetzt schon öfter von gehört.

Gruss


----------



## flyingscot (24. September 2009)

mehrgrip schrieb:


> Aber das Rutschverhalten habe ich jetzt schon öfter von gehört.



Ich fahr ihn trotzdem weiter am Racer, und wenn man die Tücken kennt, kann man damit umgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (24. September 2009)

zum normalen kurve fahren hat batman eigentlich alles gesagt. 
Schotterwege kurven fahren geht genau wie jede andere kurve fahren, mit der einschränkung, dass es auf schotter eher rutscht.


----------



## ZJGuy (24. September 2009)

Danke!

Genau nach diesem Thema habe ich schon eine Zeitlang gesucht, denn der liebe Vogelsberg besteht halt auch aus Basalt (grösster erloschener Vulkan Europas ...). Und wo Basalt ist, da ist auch vieeeel Schotter(wege).

Gottseidank habe ich dann wohl das meiste richtig gemacht, eventuell intiutiv. Wobei ich immer noch am Probieren war, ob man das Vorderrad belasten sollte oder nicht ...

Aber das Wichtigste stimmt schon: VOR der Kurve, und bloss nicht in der Kurve bremsen. Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch machen müssen / dürfen (Aua) ...

Lässt man in der Kurve die Bremse weg, zieht das Bike fast wie auf Schienen durch (naja, je nach Speed )

Als weitere Erfahrung sollte man auf keinen Fall in so einer Schotterkurve im Sattel bleiben (wie ich schon gesehen habe). Wie hier schön beschrieben: Hintern hoch, äusseres Pedal belasten und mit dem Körper ausbalancieren. 

Wobei wir hier auch sehr viele GROBE Schotterwege haben, mit vielen grösseren Steinen. Auf diesen Wegen haben auch m. E. nach die Standard Schwalbe Produkte nichts verloren. Am schlimmsten ist hier noch nicht mal der NN, der Smart Sam ist noch viel schlimmer. Der springt hier wie ein Gummiball hin und her. Das kann man ja am Vorderrad nun überhaupt nicht gebrauchen ...

Seitdem ich hier (zumindest über den Sommer) auf den Geax Saguaro umgestiegen bin, ist diese "Schwabbel / Spring" - Tendenz sehr viel weniger geworden. Also => Reifenwahl!

Denn was nützt mir die schönste geschotterte "Downhill" Wald und Wiesenautobahn, wenn man ständig Bremsen muss um den Vorderreifen auf der Schotterpiste zu halten.

Daher deckt sich meine (Touren-) Erfahrung mit Schotterkurven und Pisten mit oben genannten Tipps (inklusive Reifenwahl!).

Denn genau so macht der (mässige) Downhill auf groben Schotter dann auch Spass!


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2009)

Was auch viele falsch machen: Sie fahren mit viel zu viel Luftdruck in den Reifen. Mit 2,0 - 2,2 bar hat man deutlich mehr Traktion in den Kurven. Jedoch ändern viele Biker nach dem Kauf beim Händler nichts, da sie es nicht besser wissen. In meinen Kursen sehe ich dann immer die knallhart aufgepumpten Reifen, die zu harten Luftfederelemente etc...

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## VeilSide (24. September 2009)

Seit ca. 4 Wochen steh ich mit Schotterwegen auf Kriegsfuß...







Und ja, ich hatte Handschuhe an. Diese hier um genau zu sein.

Selbst wenn man alles richtig macht, gibts manchmal n gratis Abflug


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

> Wobei ich immer noch am Probieren war, ob man das Vorderrad belasten sollte oder nicht ...



Ich belaste immer voll das Vorderrad und geh somit bewußt die Möglichkeit ein, dass das Hinterrad bissl das driften anfängt.
Je mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, desto mehr drückt es den Reifen in den Boden.
Also schön flach übern Lenker und Ellenbogen raus. Körperschwerpunkt tief halten und ruckartige Manöver unterlassen.
Finger von der Vorderbremse komplett weg.

Halte auch immer nach kleinen Rillen oder Wurzel Ausschau welche ich als "Anlieger" nutzen kann.

Darauf achten, dass man offene und weite Kurven immer so fährt, dass man Platz zum Driften hat. Da es einen doch immer bissl raustreibt.

Dämpfung sollte auch nicht zu schnell eingestellt sein und eine ordentlich eingestellt Druckstufe verhindert ein Abtauchen des Vorderrads. Da ist eine einstellbare lowspeed Druckstufe recht hilfreich.

Reifenwahl ist immer eine persönliche Sache. Es gibt Reifen die erst sehr spät rutschen, aber dann recht plötzlich und es gibt Reifen die früher anfangen zu rutschen und dafür schön kontrolliert. Mit Reifen die früher aber kontrolliert rutschen, kann man Kurven auch innen bissl anschneiden und sich nach aussen tragen lassen.
Auf dem Weg nach aussen findet der Reifen eigentlich immer halt und man kann schön durch die Kurven ziehen. Das sollte man aber üben um Panikbremsungen zu vermeiden.

Einfach mal auf ne BMX Bahn fahren und üben.
Anstatt den Anlieger in den Kurven zu nutzen, einfach vorher schon einlenken. Fängt das Radl an zu rutschen, fängt einen der Anlieger auf.
So kann man gut offene Kurven üben und hat quasi nen Sicherheitsnetz.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ...am Lenker die Kurven Innenseite.



Ich drücke aussen. 

Driften ist so eine Sache. Ein richtiger Drift, also nicht das mit der HR-Bremse in die Kurve Einlenken, erfordert einiges an Überschußgeschwindigkeit am Kurveneingang, da sich durch das Schrägstellen des HR die Geschwindigkeit stark verringert. Zudem fehlt beim Bike die Möglichkeit den Driftwinkel mit Motorkraft zu kontrollieren. 
Will man also letztendlich nicht zu langsam durch die Kurve driften, muß die Geschwindigkeit am Kurveneingang anders als beim Fahren auf der Ideallinie extrem höher sein. 
Das kann manchmal Angst machen und sollte Anfangs besser mit Knie-und Ellbogenschützern geübt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. September 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich drücke aussen.
> (...)



Ich drücke innen Mit der kurvenäußeren Hand führe ich nur. Das habe ich aus der Fahrtechnik-Literatur und es funktioniert sehr gut bei mir. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## aibeekey (24. September 2009)

aber rein vom hebel her müsste es doch mehr druck auf den reifen bringen, wenn man außen am lenker drückt?


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

Du mußt das Radl ja unter Dir umlegen damit es anständig Grip hat. Das erreichst Du in dem Du das Kurven innere Ende des Lenkers nach unten drücks.

Also Kurven äußeres Pedal unten und Kurven inneres Lenkerende unten

Drückt man außen, richtet man das Radl auf.

Driften bedeutet ja nicht, dass das Radl komplett quer stehen muss.
Man kann auch nur bissl über beide Räder rutschen in dem man die Kurven enger nimmt und das Radl nach außen treiben läßt.


----------



## tombrider (24. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Reifenwahl ist immer eine persönliche Sache. Es gibt Reifen die erst sehr spät rutschen, aber dann recht plötzlich und es gibt Reifen die früher anfangen zu rutschen und dafür schön kontrolliert. Mit Reifen die früher aber kontrolliert rutschen, kann man Kurven auch innen bissl anschneiden und sich nach aussen tragen lassen.
> Auf dem Weg nach aussen findet der Reifen eigentlich immer halt und man kann schön durch die Kurven ziehen. Das sollte man aber üben um Panikbremsungen zu vermeiden.




In der Tat sind hier die Unterschiede sehr groß. Und der NN ist für seinen problematischen Grenzbereich berüchtigt.
Ich habe vorne sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Ritchey ZMax Classic (NICHT der "Evolution"), IRC Trailbear, Maxxis Highroller und Maxxis Swampthing. Alles sehr gutmütige Reifen, die ihr Wegrutschen schön kontrollierbar ankündigen, wo man noch genügend Zeit hat die Lenkung aufzumachen bzw. den Fuß rauszustellen.


----------



## aibeekey (24. September 2009)

demnach würde ich das rad ja auch aufrichten, wenn ich druck auf das äußere pedal gebe 

wenn du am rad irgendwo ne kraft ansetzt, dreht sich das bike um den drehpunkt (den würd ich jetzt mal grob 20cm übers tretlager setzen, die achse dann parallel zum boden durch beide reifen) 
wenn du also außen drückst, wird das rad gegen den boden gepresst... innen würde man es dann eher vom boden weghebeln??

so jetzt zumindest meine überlegung


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

Es geht einfach darum das Radl umzulegen. Daher drückt man den Lenker nach unten und damit es sich nicht aufrichtet gibt man eben Druck auf den Lenker.
Also innere Arm beinah durchgestreckt und äußere stark angewinkelt.

Wenn Du außen mehr Druck auf den Lenker ausübst, will das Radl auch in die Richtung lenken und das ist dann bissl ungünstig.


----------



## aibeekey (24. September 2009)

joa das man den inneren arm streckt und sein bike in die kurve "drückt" (körper bleibt nahezu senkrecht) is mir schon klar, ich bin nur nach wie vor der meinung, dass es sinnvoller is, wenn man außen drückt... hab mal ne professionelle skizze angehängt 






[/URL][/IMG]

rot is der drehpunkt, die pfeile am lenker sind die einwirkende kraft, der bobbel in der mitte der sattel ^^
kräfte außen (kurbel, lenker) sollten also eine kraft "in den boden" erzeugen, die den grip erhöht.

ich versteh auch auf was du hinaus möchtest, aber wie gesagt, druck aufs äußere pedal würde das bike genauso aufrichten.

vermutlich kann man das aber nicht so differenziert betrachten sondern muss das gesamtsystem fahrer-rad ansehen.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

> druck aufs äußere pedal würde das bike genauso aufrichten



nich wennst am Lenker innen dagegen drückst
Versuch mal so eng wie möglich nen Kreis zu fahren und probier beides einfach aus.

Versteif Dich da jetzt auch nicht so auf den einen Punkt.
Wenn man zügig durch ne Kurve fährt und das Radl dazu umlegt, versucht sich das Radl durch die entstehenden **Kräfte aufzurichten und dem kommst Du eben entgegen, wenn Du den Lenker an der Innenseite nach unten drückst.
Drückst Du nun außen auf den Lenker, unterstützt Du doch das Radl beim Aufrichten.
Wie beim Wiegetritt wo man abwechselnd linkes Pedal und rechtes Lenkerende und rechtes Pedal und linkes Lenkerende belastet.

** Platzhalter für Klugscheißa um den richtigen Ausdruck einfügen zu können 

Mehr fällt mir jetzt dazu nich mehr ein 

EDIT:
Mir is doch noch was eingefallen.
Beim Schlittern mit den Füßen über rütschigen Boden streckt man ja auch den vorderen Fuß aus in die Richtung in die man schlittert und lehnt sich in die andere Richtung.
Beim Kurvenfahren macht man quasi das selbe. 
Keine Ahnung obs paßt


----------



## aibeekey (24. September 2009)

gegen das aufrichten wirkt ja aber auch die schwerkraft, die mich auf den boden ziehen möchte.

schwerkraft + zentripetalkraft + hebelwirkung von fuß/hand... das wären dann die kräfte, die bestimmen ob ich schön durch die kurve fahre, nach innen auf den boden kippe, oder nach außen rauskippe.

mit passender geschwindigkeit sollte sich also auch so ein gleichgewicht herstellen lassen.

wenn die summe aus dem betrag der zentripetalkraft und der, durch druck auf die außenseite erzeugten, aufrichtenden kraft gleich der kraft ist, die mich in schräglage auf den boden ziehen möchte, wäre das doch möglich?

kann aber auch sein, dass ich totalen stuss verzapfe hier... theoretische mechanik kommt erst im nächsten semester 
letztlich spielt da wohl noch einiges mehr rein... beispielsweise die laufräder, die sorgen ja auch wieder für eine aufrichtende kraft (gyroskopische effekte)


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

Fahr einfach mal gerade aus mit dem Radl und drück abwechselnd links und rechts auf den Lenker. Du wirst merken, dass Du in die Richtung fährst in die Du drückst.

Der Unterschied ist auch nicht sehr groß zwischen innerem und äußerem Arm. Es geht einfach darum das Radl schön umgelegt zu halten und beiden Armen Druck auf den Lenker auszuüben. Dazu sollte der Oberkörper Richtung Lenker positioniert sein.

Hab jetzt auf die Schnelle kein besseres Bild gefunden. Ist jetzt auch nicht ideal da man vorher über das kleine Loch springen mußte.
Würde der Fahrer auf dem Bild die äußere Lenkerseite stärker belasten als die innere, würde es das Radl aufrichten und der Körper würde in die entgegengesetzte Richtung wandern. Nen aufgerichtetes Radl fährt deutlich unwilliger durch die Kurve und der Druck aus Radl würde wohl auch nachlassen.
Die Schwerkraft macht da zumindest spürbar nix aus. Man muß sich eigentlich schon recht aktiv in die Kurve legen und das Radl deutlich umlegen um in schnellen Kurven eine anständige Kurvenlage zu gewähren.

Edit:
nie ohne Brille DH fahren
hab gehört, der Fahrer hatte seine zu Haus vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (24. September 2009)

ich werd einfach morgen mal darauf achten wie ich die kurven fahre, hab mich noch nie bewusst darauf konzentriert

war ja auch keine kritik an deinen aussagen, ich hatte nur gerade die muße da mal ein bisschen drüber nachzudenken. und bislang find ich meine überlegungen auch gar nicht so daneben.
obs wirklich nicht funktioniert, werd ich morgen ja sehen 

allerdings müsste der flatteraugust ja längst tot sein, wenn er geradeaus aus jeder kurve schießen würde  



			
				FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich drücke aussen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Driften bedeutet ja nicht, dass das Radl komplett quer stehen muss.
> Man kann auch nur bissl über beide Räder rutschen in dem man die Kurven enger nimmt und das Radl nach außen treiben läßt.



Stimmt. Ist aber nicht "nur ein bissl", sondern noch anspruchsvoller, weil man hier das richtige Tempo punktgenau treffen muß.



marx. schrieb:


> allerdings müsste der flatteraugust ja längst tot sein, wenn er geradeaus aus jeder kurve schießen würde



Hm?...was passiert denn wenn ich auf das kurvenäussere Lenkerende Druck gebe? (Ich lebe übrigens noch) Ich bekomme mehr Druck auf das VR. 
Aufrichten verhindere ich indem ich den Oberkörper tiefer und zur Kurveninnenseite beuge.
Die Tendenz zum Aufrichten ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch nie sonderlich aufgefallen. Denn je höher das Tempo um so stärker die Schräglage. Da bekommt man bei zu wenig Druck auf dem VR das Problem eher in die andere Richtung.

Fahrtechnik-Literatur habe ich beim Biken meistens nicht dabei.



oBATMANo schrieb:


> Du wirst merken, dass Du in die Richtung fährst in die Du drückst.



Auch richtig. Nur lenke ich nicht in die Kurve sondern bringe das Bike durch Schräglage in die Gewünschte Richtung. 
Ist auf dem Foto übrigens gut zu sehen. So gut wie kein Lenkeinschlag.
Es sei denn, ich wende die Drücken-Technik an.

Die dauernde Kritik am NN kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
 Ich fahre damit (2.25) seit ca. 2 Jahren und bin absolut zufrieden. Kann soger gegen meine geliebten Semi-Slicks bestehen.


----------



## Marc B (25. September 2009)

Ich finde, dass es hier auch schön zu sehen ist:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=448

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## oBATMANo (25. September 2009)

_warum?_
darum 



> Ist aber nicht "nur ein bissl", sondern noch anspruchsvoller, weil man hier das richtige Tempo punktgenau treffen muß.


 is jetzt auch nich viel anspruchsvoller. Erfordert nur Gewöhnung.
Man kann eigentlich sogar unsauberer fahren.

Natürlich muss man auch in der Kurve auf dem Bild lenken. Nur durch umlegen des Radls fährst noch nich um die Ecke.
ICH drück halt auf die innenseite des Lenkers und dann fährts auch in die Richtung.
Hier wird sich aber auch viel zu sehr auf dieses Drücken bezogen. Hauptsache das Radl liegt schön flach und Körper zum Kurvenausgang eindrehen damit möglichst viel Gewicht auf den Lenker ist und zwar auf beiden Seiten.

Auf dem Bild ist man 2 m vorher zwei Bodenwellen als kleinen Double gesprungen um nem Loch auszuweichen. Daher nicht so die optimale Position. Kurve hat auch an der Stelle in der Mitte aufgemacht um dann zum Ausgang wieder zu zuziehen. Daher die geringe Lenkbewegung.
Auf dem Link zur bike sieht mans besser.

Hab nun grad keine Ahnung was die Drücken Technik ist.
Vielleicht unterscheidet sich aber auch DH fahren einfach von XC fahren und damit bin ich jetzt lieber mal raus aus dieser Diskussion.

macht doch was ihr wollt


----------



## polo (25. September 2009)

wenn man sich so viele gedanken macht beim kurvenfahren, dann ist's eh zu spät.


----------



## dubbel (25. September 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> kann aber auch sein, dass ich totalen stuss verzapfe hier... theoretische mechanik kommt erst im nächsten semester



wir warten lieber noch 6 monate: 
du vergisst bei der ganzen argumentation, dass es kein statisches, sondern dynamisches gleichgewicht ist. 
auch deiner skizze fehlt das. 
wenn du in der position beim kurvefahren anhalten könntest, würdest du natürlich nach innen kippen. 
die kräfte / vektoren oder was auch immer das in der zeichnung sein soll, sind ja nur die halbe miete. 

ob ich innen oder aussen am lenker ziehe, ist demnach wurscht, weil sich die resultierende ja dadurch nicht ändert.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hab nun grad keine Ahnung was die Drücken Technik ist.



Das glaube ich nicht.

Man legt nur das Bike in Schräglage und bleibt mit dem Oberkörper aufrecht.


----------



## flyingscot (25. September 2009)

Das Drücken funktioniert mit meinem Freerider super gut. Beim CC-Racer habe ich so meine Zweifel: die Seitenstollen meiner Leichtbaupellen (hier NN/RaRa 2.1 Zoll)  sind nicht sonderlich grob und stabil, daher bilde ich mir ein, durch das Drücken nahezu gar nichts zu gewinnen. Außer eine ziemliche Instabilität, denn die Abstütztechnik funktioniert mit hoher Sattelüberhöhung nicht mehr soo ideal.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. September 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das Drücken funktioniert mit meinem Freerider super gut. Beim CC-Racer habe ich so meine Zweifel: die Seitenstollen meiner Leichtbaupellen (hier NN/RaRa 2.1 Zoll)  sind nicht sonderlich grob und stabil, daher bilde ich mir ein, durch das Drücken nahezu gar nichts zu gewinnen. Außer eine ziemliche Instabilität, denn die Abstütztechnik funktioniert mit hoher Sattelüberhöhung nicht mehr soo ideal.



Ordentliches Tempo auf engen Singletrails mit dicht stehenden Bäumen geht oft nur mit Drücken. Wenn einem Kopf und Schulter lieb sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (25. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> .ob ich innen oder aussen am lenker ziehe, ist demnach wurscht, weil sich die resultierende ja dadurch nicht ändert.



hm, kannst du das genauer erklären?
das is ja, unter anderem, ein punkt hier. wenn du das verständlich rüberbringen kannst, lass uns doch daran teilhaben 

meine "tests" heute waren nicht sonderlich ergiebig, bin ne tour mit ner freundin gefahren, die hat angst vor schotterabfahrten...  
auf der straße hab ich die betties dann so oder so nicht zum flutschen gebracht, jedoch hatte ich keinerlei probleme mit einem sich aufrichtendem rad, wenn ich bewusst außen druck draufgegeben hab


----------



## schrott rider (25. September 2009)

Damit man grip am Vorderrad bekommen gibt man Druck auf die kurvenäußere Lenkerseite! 
Um zu verhindern das sich das bike aufrichtet wird der andere Arm durchgestreckt, aber es wird kein Druck auf diese Lenkerseite ausgeübt.

 nicht ganz perfekt durchgestreckt:


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2009)

marx. schrieb:


> hm, kannst du das genauer erklären?
> das is ja, unter anderem, ein punkt hier. wenn du das verständlich rüberbringen kannst, lass uns doch daran teilhaben


ich weiss nicht, wie ich da anfangen soll, 
also machen wir am besten ein gedankenexperiment: 
stell dir vor, du stellst einen schreibtischstuhl mit armlehnen auf eine waage oder eine kraftmessplatte o.ä.
jetzt ziehst du mal, mal drückst du, mal rechts, mal links an der armlehne - was passiert mit dem vektor, der unten, am boden ankommt?


----------



## Marc B (26. September 2009)

Ein paar Bilder von der "Drücktechnik":

Ich mit moderater Ausführung:





Schöne Ausführung, gut erkennbar:





Trockenübung


----------



## Spassbremse (26. September 2009)

@ Ridefirst Marc : Ja da hat einer Spaß bei der Trockenübung .....

Aber es stimmt ! Da muß ich Marc zustimmen. Genau wie das 2 Pic es zeigt funzt es einfach top (nicht so extrem, aber eben angepasst). Ich war bisher auch der Meinung das das nicht sein kann. Die Praxis der letzten 3 Wochen hat aber bewiesen, das genau diese Technik beim Singletrack gasen 100% funktioniert und ich somit meine Angst bei kniffligen Singletrackstellen abstellen konnte. Enge Kurven, die sonst am Limit waren, gehen jetzt schön geschmeidig und ohne Gewackel und teilweise auch mit viel mehr Geschwindigkeit/schönerem Flow.

Das Bike in die Kurve drücken, den Hintern nach Kurvenaußenseite, Schwerpunkt zentral (kurz vor dem Sattel), Arme leicht angewinkelt, Rücken gerade und locker bleiben und alles funzt. 

Und bloß nicht sitzenbleiben, sonst funzt die Gewichtsverlagerung nicht ! 

Es ist Übungssache und man sollte es mal bewußt bei einer Übungsrunde ausprobieren. Es wird sich zwar immer das Maul über die Basics zerissen, aber die meisten haben diese nur zu 70% drauf. War bei mir bisher genauso. Deswegen arbeite ich daran um es zu verbessern.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## Airwave (27. September 2009)

Der Autor von [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736056246/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1254038028&sr=8-1-catcorr"]Mastering Mountain Bike Skills[/ame] veröffentlich auf seinem [ame="http://www.leelikesbikes.com/"]Blog[/ame] öfters mal interessante Artikel über die richtige Fahrtechnik. Lohnt sich mal reinzuschauen.

Passend zum Thema Kurvenfahren: 
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/videos-figure-eights-at-five-paces.html (mit Video - Links unter dem Bild)

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/help-my-right-turns-suck.html

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/figure-8s-on-dirt-weighting-the-front-end.html

Und ein Kommentar zum oben geposteten Bild mit dem blauem Shirt Fahrer:
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/technique-critique-pauls-cornering-form.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2009)

War übers WE DH fahren und hab mal ausprobiert stärker auf die Außenseite des Lenkers zu drücken.
Das geht ja gar nich. Wir diskutieren hier über etwas, was überhaupt nich funktioniert. Vielleicht wenn man trialartig langsam um ne enge Kurve rollt, aber mit schnellen Kurven wie am Anfang beschrieben hat das nix zu tun.
Man sollte auch gar nich anfangen, zu sehr über solche Punkte nachzudenken. Wichtig ist, dass das Radl umgelegt wird und der Lenker belastet.

Dieses Unterscheidung zwischen Kurven drücken usw. ist meiner Ansicht nach auch quatsch.

Je schneller, desto weiter muß man sich mit dem Körper reinlegen. Da gibts kein mal so und mal so. Bleibt man aufrecht, ist auch der Schwerpunkt weiter oben. Fährt man langsam um ne enge Spitzkehre, kann man aufrecht bleiben, aber bei schnellen Kurven muss man sich auch mit reinlegen.

Am besten mal nen Kumpel suchen, der bissl mehr Übung hat und mit ihm üben. Wenn hier jemand aus dem Nürnberger Raum kommt, können wir gern mal den Unterschied zwischen innen und außen drücken austesten 
Oder einfach mal in den nächst gelegenen Bikepark fahren und dort den BikerX runterrollen. Da kann man auch andere Fahrer beobachten und sich einiges abkucken. Einfach mal fragen schadet da auch nix.


----------



## DidNotFinish (28. September 2009)

Interessante Technik. 
mMn kommt es mehr auf den Druck und Haltung Allgemein an, als sich in ne Kurve zu legen mit 5km/H und am Lenker aussen zu "drücken".

Ich glaube ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie ridefirst marc das meint. Aber irgendwie ist das doch falsch beschrieben. 

@Batman: Ich glaube das was hier beschrieben wird, machst du beim DH fahrn schon von grund auf in jeder offenen wiesenkurve.

noch mehr Druck auf das äussere lenker ende würde doch ein "geradeaus ausn anlieger gegen einen baum fahren" herbeiführen. 

edit1: Bei dem beschriebenen "drücken" gehts wohl eher um das gegenhalten vorm gripverlust.
soll heissen das man sich nicht einfach blind volle kanne in die kurve immer tiefer reinhaut sondern versucht druck auf die "aussenseite" des rades zu bringen damit man gut grip aufbaut, trotz dem man in schräglage ist.


btw: diese trockenübung da oben schaut irgendwie sehr "interessant" aus. 

lg


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Dieses Unterscheidung zwischen Kurven drücken usw. ist meiner Ansicht nach auch quatsch.
> 
> Je schneller, desto weiter muß man sich mit dem Körper reinlegen. Da gibts kein mal so und mal so. Bleibt man aufrecht, ist auch der Schwerpunkt weiter oben. Fährt man langsam um ne enge Spitzkehre, kann man aufrecht bleiben, aber bei schnellen Kurven muss man sich auch mit reinlegen.
> (...)
> Oder einfach mal in den nächst gelegenen Bikepark fahren und dort den BikerX runterrollen. Da kann man auch andere Fahrer beobachten und sich einiges abkucken. Einfach mal fragen schadet da auch nix.



Die Unterscheidung ist in der Hinsicht sinnvoll, dass die meisten Biker, die Drücktechnik nicht kennen und dementsprechend nicht anwenden. Deshalb zeigen und erklären wir sie ihnen und helfen dabei, das Ganze dann in der Praxis umzusetzen. 

Das "sich in die Kurve reinlegen" macht man ja dabei gerade nicht, das geht beim Straßenradsport auf Asphalt, doch auf losem Untergrund im MTB-Gelände wendet man die Drücktechnik an Also das Bike in die Schräglage drücken, Oberkörper aufrecht halten. Dabei das kurveäußere Pedal unten, Ellbogen nach aussen etc. (wie auf den Bildern oben).

Im 4X hat man ja die Anlieger- bzw- Steilkurven. Da sieht das ganze ja schon anders aus Aber Bikepark fahren ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Training für die Fahrtechnik.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2009)

Versteh schon was Du meinst. Bin nur der Meinung, dass man das ganze nich zu sehr "verklompizieren" sollte.

Man braucht nicht überall nen Anlieger. Es langen auch schon kleine Rillen, Wurzeln usw. Das Radl sucht sich schon sein Grip.
Anfänger lehnen sich generell doch eh viel zu wenig in die Kurve. Da sollte man ihnen vielleicht nich noch extra beibrigen dies nicht zu machen.






das ist aber deutlich zu aufrecht meiner Meinung nach
Oberkörper gehört übern Lenker
Hintern hoch, Schultern runter
aber so kann man besser in die Kamera lächeln 



> doch auf losem Untergrund im MTB-Gelände wendet man die Drücktechnik an


So generell kann man das nich sagen.
Beobachte mal geübte Fahrer und Du wirst sehen, dass sich jeder in die Kurve eindreht und auch reinlegt, ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit.
Natürlich kann man sich nich so reinlegen wie in einen Anlieger.


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> (...)
> das ist aber deutlich zu aufrecht meiner Meinung nach
> Oberkörper gehört übern Lenker
> Hintern hoch, Schultern runter
> ...



Das war extra in moderater Ausführung auf dem Bild und nicht im Racing-Style In unseren Kursen haben wir größtenteils Tourenfahrer, die die Grundlagen kennenlernen und erlernen möchten. Da mache ich häufig nicht die Performane-Version, sondern fahre eher gemäßigt Die meisten Biker machen den Fehler in der Kurve zu bremsen und nehmen das kurvenäußere Pedal nicht nach unten.

Zu sehr pauschalisieren sollte man bei dem Thema nicht, jedoch gibt es gewisse Grundlagen, die für Anfänger und fahrtechnisch wenig geübte Fahrer sehr hilfreich sind. Die Drücktechnik ist eine davon. Hier ist sie gut beschrieben: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=448

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2009)

> Das war extra in moderater Ausführung auf dem Bild und nicht im Racing-Style



aber warum falsch zeigen wenns mans auch richtig kann?
genau so wie auf dem Bild sollte man es ja eher nicht machen
da kann man doch gleich im Sitzen fahren  

Bis zu diesem Thread hab ich noch nie von der Unterscheidung in Drück und Legen Technik gehört. 
Aber man lernt ja nie aus

Hab meiner Frau das DH fahren beigebracht bzw. bin noch immer dabei und kenn daher die Tücken mit denen man zu kämpfen hat


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> aber warum falsch zeigen wenns mans auch richtig kann?
> genau so wie auf dem Bild sollte man es ja eher nicht machen
> da kann man doch gleich im Sitzen fahren
> 
> ...



Die Drücktechnik ist in der gängigen Fahrtechnik-Literatur standardmäßig dabei, deshalb hört man den Begriff immer wieder.

Falsch ist meine Ausführung auf dem Bild nicht. Die Kurve ist sehr langgezogen und easy, da brauche ich keine extreme Schräglage. Ich hänge auch nicht hinten, das erkennt man von vorne nicht so gut.
Auf dem Bild hier sieht man meine Schräglage ein bisschen besser, ist jedoch gecheatet, weil auf Asphalt


----------



## dubbel (28. September 2009)

@ Ridefirst_Marc - kann man deine ausführungen vielleicht so zusammenfassen: 
drücken ist so ähnlich wie in die kurve legen, allerdings wird das beik (aus mir immer noch nicht ganz verständlichen gründen) steiler geneigt als der fahrer.
falls das so ist, würde mich interessieren, warum das auf der strasse und auf dem moped geht, nicht aber hier.


----------



## DidNotFinish (28. September 2009)

legst du dich immer genauso tief in die kurve wie das fahrrad?

ich vermute da fehlt beim fahrrad einfach das eigengewicht um noch genügend grip zu haben. 

?!


----------



## dubbel (28. September 2009)

das ist ja eben die frage an rf marc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ Ridefirst_Marc - kann man deine ausführungen vielleicht so zusammenfassen:
> drücken ist so ähnlich wie in die kurve legen, allerdings wird das beik (aus mir immer noch nicht ganz verständlichen gründen) steiler geneigt als der fahrer.
> 
> falls das so ist, würde mich interessieren, warum das auf der strasse und auf dem moped geht, nicht aber hier.



Erster teil: Ja

Wo ist "hier"? Ich habe gesagt: Sich mit dem Bike voll in die Kurve legen geht auf der griffigen Straße, jedoch auf losem Schotter etc. nicht. Deshalb drückt man da nur das Bike in die Schräglage und schiebt den Oberkörper nicht mit in die Schräglage.

Straße:






Schotter:





Ride on,
Marc


----------



## DidNotFinish (28. September 2009)

na gut. ich habs gerafft.

ich fahr einfach weiter so wie bisher. 

übrigens empfiehlst du das im 2 bild zitierte buch?


----------



## dubbel (28. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Erster teil: Ja
> Wo ist "hier"?


"hier" = beim beiken. 
im ggs. zur strasse.



Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt: Sich mit dem Bike voll in die Kurve legen geht auf der griffigen Straße, jedoch auf losem Schotter etc. nicht.


genau. 
und meine frage war jetzt: warum soll das so sein?


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> (..)
> 
> übrigens empfiehlst du das im 2 bild zitierte buch?



Die DVD "Besser Biken" habe ich nicht gesehen, kannst ja mal bei Amazon die Rezensionen nachlesen

Das Buch von Holger Meyer und Thomas Rögner ist ganz gut, jedoch für meinen Geschmack mit zuviel Text, also Blabla drumherum.

Ride on,
Marc

PS: 





> und meine frage war jetzt: warum soll das so sein?



Weil man dann den Grip verliert und droht wegzurutschen. Loser Schotter ist halt anders als griffiger Asphalt.


----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2009)

> Die Kurve ist sehr langgezogen und easy, da brauche ich keine extreme Schräglage



schneller fahren


----------



## DidNotFinish (28. September 2009)

ah ok. Danke.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Weil man dann den Grip verliert und droht wegzurutschen. Loser Schotter ist halt anders als griffiger Asphalt.


 
Oder anders ausgedrückt, der Schwerpunkt des Körpers liegt näher am Reifen. Dadurch wird auf den Reifen mehr Druck in vertikaler Richtung ausgeübt, d.h. stabilisiert den Reifen. Am Reifen steht so dem Zentrifugalvektor ein größerer vertikaler Vektor gegenüber.

Auf der Straße ist dies nicht notwendig, der Grip auch in RR-Fahrweise ausreichend ist.


----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Dadurch wird auf den Reifen mehr Druck in vertikaler Richtung ausgeübt, d.h. stabilisiert den Reifen. Am Reifen steht so dem Zentrifugalvektor ein größerer vertikaler Vektor gegenüber.



Das ist beim Drücken so, aber dadurch erklären sich die Vorteile der Drücktechnik nicht.

Meine bisherige Annahme: Durch das Drücken bekommt mehr Reifenprofil *in Längsrichtung* Kontakt mit dem Boden (die Kontaktfläche bleibt konstant) und dadurch erhält man mehr Seitenhalt. Allerdings gilt dies nur, wenn die Seitenstollen auch guten Halt auf dem Boden vermitteln können. Mit einem grob profilierten Reifen auf Asphalt ist Drücken daher keine gute Idee...

Gibt es andere Vorschläge?


----------



## DidNotFinish (28. September 2009)

was ist keine gute idee mit grobem profil auf der straße?!

sich reinzulegen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> sich reinzulegen oder nicht?



In der Asphalt-Kurve das Rad runterzudrücken also das Rad mehr in die Kurve legen, als den Körper, wie oben auf dem "Besser biken"-Cover. Dadurch überfordert man schnell die Seitenstollen, die soviel Last nicht übertragen können. Sie rubbeln dann weg und du schlitterst aus der Kurve... ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## DidNotFinish (28. September 2009)

hm ich weiss was du meinst. ich kenne das, wen man wenns sehr trocken ist am DH-rad durch anlieger mit schlammreifen mit harter mischung fährt...

oder zb mit gleichen reifen von wiesen kurvenlage auf eine straße rausspringt. da durfte ich auch in einem rennlauf erleben wie es mir das VR einen ganz schön weiten satz versetzt hat.


----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> ich kenne das, wen man wenns sehr trocken ist am DH-rad durch anlieger mit schlammreifen mit harter mischung fährt...



Jetzt wo du es sagst... genau dieses "Problem" hatte ich letzte Zeit immer mit meinem Swampthing hinten (harte Mischung): Beim Drücken in den Anliegern, vor allem halt bei maximaler Kompression hatte ich immer das Gefühl, ich hab nen Platten. Luft war aber genug drauf, bleiben nur die wegrubbelnden Seitenstollen.

Interessanterweise gibts vorne mit den Swampthings in der weichen Mischung kein Problem...


----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2009)

Wie weit man sich in ne Kurve legt, entscheidet sich für mich mit der Geschwindigkeit. Der Sinn von verschiedenen Techniken zu reden erschließt sich mir einfach nicht. Da gehts um Nuancen und man kann keine generelle Linie ziehen. Zu sagen, dass man sich nur in Anlieger reinlegen kann ist Quatsch.

Es gibt auch nicht DIE richtige Position. Da spielt oft auch der Stil und Vorlieben eine Rolle.

Ein Anlieger - drei Techniken - alle richtig und schnell
http://www.zauberberg.at/upload/images/18782_chris_kovarik_anlieger-foto_tim-bardley-smith_small.jpg
http://vulkanlandbiker.at/gallery/B...rg-2008/Anlieger_I_Schaffer_Umar_Jakob?full=1
http://vulkanlandbiker.at/gallery/B...ilberberg-2008/Anlieger_I_Matt_Michael?full=1

Der Swampthing hat sehr kompakte Stollen welche eigentlich auf auf harten Grund gut halten. Nachteil ist da eher, das sich das agressive Profil schneller abfährt. Gibt genug Leute die mit gekürzten Wet Scream Reifen auch im Trocknen fahren.
Fährt man mit einem Schlammreifen wie dem Wet Sream auf hartem Grund in eine Kurve, spürt man wie die Stollen wegknicken und das "Lenken" verzögert sich dadurch minimal. Dadurch wird das Lenkverhalten schwammig. Auf nassem Teer sollte man aber mit Schlammreifen wirklich vorsichtig sein. Dies gilt aber eigentlich nich für den Swampthing. Dessen Stollen sind sehr massiv und knicken nich ab.

Hier wird eine viel zu große Wissenschaft aus dem Kurven fahren gemacht.
Es sollte sich viel mehr auf die wesentlichen Punkte konzentriert werden.
Radl umlegen und Körper eindrehen. Durchs umlegen wird Lenker und Kurven äußeres Pedal eigentlich automatisch belastet. Dann noch den Körper nich zu weit hinten platziert und eine Grundlage ist geschaffen. Der Rest kommt mit der Zeit und erfordert halt Übung und Erfahrung.


----------



## DidNotFinish (28. September 2009)

wenn die Sonne scheint, ist es die beste möglichkeit kurventechnik zu lernen, indem man  einfach rausgeht


----------



## guru68 (28. September 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt, der Schwerpunkt des Körpers liegt näher am Reifen. Dadurch wird auf den Reifen mehr Druck in vertikaler Richtung ausgeübt, d.h. stabilisiert den Reifen. Am Reifen steht so dem Zentrifugalvektor ein größerer vertikaler Vektor gegenüber.



Zwar bin ich kein Physiker aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Entscheidend ist doch immer der Schwerpunkt des Gesamtsystems der sich auf dem Reifenaufstandspunkt aufstützt. Diesen Kraftvektor kann man in vertikale und horizontale Komponente aufteilen. Bei gleichem Fahrer, gleichem Kurvenradius und gleicher Geschwindigkeit ist dessen (Schwerpunkt-)Schräglagenwinkel immer exakt gleich. D.h. auch die horizontale und vertikale Komponente sind stets gleich. Beim Drücken oder Nichtdrücken ist lediglich das Rad abweichend vom Kraftvektor geneigt, die zu übertragenenden Kräfte sind gleich.

Die Höhe des Schwerpunkts über dem Reifenaufstandspunkt beeinflusst dabei nur den vom Körperschwerpunkt zurückzulegenden Weg um die passende Schräglage einzunehmen.

Oder?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (28. September 2009)

guru68 schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist doch immer der Schwerpunkt des Gesamtsystems der sich auf dem Reifenaufstandspunkt aufstützt. Diesen Kraftvektor kann man in vertikale und horizontale Komponente aufteilen. Bei gleichem Fahrer, gleichem Kurvenradius und gleicher Geschwindigkeit ist dessen (Schwerpunkt-)Schräglagenwinkel immer exakt gleich. D.h. auch die horizontale und vertikale Komponente sind stets gleich. Beim Drücken oder Nichtdrücken ist lediglich das Rad abweichend vom Kraftvektor geneigt, die zu übertragenenden Kräfte sind gleich.


das ist genau das, was ich auch nicht verstehe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. September 2009)

damit der Fahrer nicht aus der Kurve fällt, muss er die Zentripetalkraft aufbringen, welche im wesentlichen die Haftreibung der Reifen ist. Die Haftreibung ist u.a. von der auf ihr wirkenden Masse abhängig, da diese die Auflagefläche vergrößert.

Das Gesamtsystem ist nun kein einzelner Punkt sonder eher ein einarmiger Hebel, mit dem Drehmoment im Punkt Reifen-Boden-Kontaktfläche und der "angreifenden" Kraft im Schwerpunkt des Körpers  des Bikers. Je geringer nun der Abstand der beiden Punkte, desto größer die Auflage. 
Desweiteren wird das Kippen verhindert, da nur die Komponente, welche 90° zum Hebel steht am Hebel zieht. Wenn der Körper-Schwerpunkt nun direkt über dem Reifen ist, beträgt diese Komponente null. Deswegen fällt man da auch nicht um.

*Edit: nö, stimmt so irgendwie nicht, aber irgendwie mit Hebelgesetz muss es sein. Es muss mehr Druck auf der Reifenauflage entstehen *


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> (...)
> Hier wird eine viel zu große Wissenschaft aus dem Kurven fahren gemacht.
> Es sollte sich viel mehr auf die wesentlichen Punkte konzentriert werden.
> (...) Dann noch den Körper nich zu weit hinten platziert und eine Grundlage ist geschaffen. Der Rest kommt mit der Zeit und erfordert halt Übung und Erfahrung.



Genau meine Meinung. Simpel und auf das Wesentliche reduziert. Deshalb hat mich die Diskussion hier auch ein bisschen genervt

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## aibeekey (28. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung. Simpel und auf das Wesentliche reduziert. Deshalb hat mich die Diskussion hier auch ein bisschen genervt
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



ich denke, dass keiner hier davon ausgeht, dass man durch theorie zum profi wird. besser wird man nur durch übung.
aber was spricht dagegen, die biomechanischen prinzipien dahinter verstehen zu wollen?


----------



## tombrider (28. September 2009)

@ oBatmano:
Ich kann Dir sagen, wie diese "Erfahrung" aussehen kann: Wenn Du mit viel Speed in einen Asphaltkreisel reingehst, und Dein Rad in derselben Linie hältst wie Deinen Körper oder, schlimmer noch, runterdrückst, dann rubbelt bei vielen Reifen (z.B. Ritchey ZMax, Michelin Country Mud, Schwalbe Smart Sam usw.) jeder weiche Seitenstollen einige Millimeter, das heißt daß Dir der Vorderreifen bei jeder Radumdrehung 10 cm und mehr aus der Kurve rausgeht. Extrem gefährlich und nur schwer kontrollierbar!!! Darum kann es bei diesen Reifen sinnvoll sein, bei extremen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten auf Asphalt genau das Gegenteil vom Gelände zu tun, nämlich das Rad recht aufrecht zu halten (damit die stabilen Mittelstollen auf dem Asphalt bleiben) und sich dafür selbst weit in die Kurve zu legen.
Im Gelände ist umgekehrt jeder Seitenstollen, der nicht vollen Bodenkontakt hat und sich eingraben kann, verschenkte Seitenführung. Es ist also sehr sinnvoll, das Rad möglichst weit reinzudrücken, damit alle Stollenreihen über möglichst viel Umfang in den Boden kommen. Die mögliche Kurvengeschwindigkeit steigt um bis zu 10%! Zudem ist man dichter am Boden und fällt im Falle des Falles nicht ganz so tief.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. September 2009)

jetzt hab ich's, ist ja einfach, man verringert dadurch den effektiven Neigungswinkel (Reifenauflage-Bauchnabel). Dadurch wird die vertikale Komponente, d.h. die Gravitationskraft im Parallelogramm Zentripetalkraft-Gravitationskraft maximiert. Dadurch mehr Druck auf dem Reifen, mehr Haftung:


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2009)

Die Überlegungen mit Zentripedalkraft, Aufstellmoment & co. passen im Gelände nichtmehr wirklich. Die Kurvenfahrt wird bei den Überlegungen auf einen quasistatischen Vorgang reduziert. 
Je gröber das Gelände, desto stärker Schwanken die Aufstandskräfte am Reifen, desto unstabiler wird die Kurvenfahrt. 
Für hohe Kurvengeschwindigkeiten ist es wichtig die Aufstandskraft des Vorderrades so konstant wie möglich zu halten (dafür hat man die Federung und man kann das Rad aktiv fahren) um Kraftspitzen die den Reifen wegrutschen lassen zu vermeiden. Und das geht in einer mit Wurzeln und Steinen durchsetzten Kurve einfach besser wenn man aufrecht über dem Bike steht als wenn man in der Kurve liegt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man auffm Motorrad eine Kurve mit starken Bodenwellen auch mit soeiner "Drücktechnik" (Körper überm Bike) fährt. 
Guckt man sich das Besser-Biken-Cover oben an könnte man das Rad auch einfach um ca 10-15° nach links drehen (um den Aufstandspunkt), das würde an den Kräfteverhältnissen nichts ändern, hätte aber schlichtweg zu Folge, dass der Fahrer weniger Bewegungsfreiheit (bei gleicher Schwerpunktshöhe) über dem Rad hat und evtl ein anderer Teil des Reifenprofils greift. An seiner Kurvenstabilität würde sich aber schlichtweg nichts ändern da sich an der Lage des Gesamtschwerpunkt nichts ändernt. 

Kurz gesagt => zuviele Faktoren um das ganze irgendwie (pseudo-)wissenschaftlich zu erfassen, grobe Theorie (maximale Seitenführungskraft des Vorderreifens begrenzt die Kurvengeschwindigkeit) sollte man kennen und dann üben, üben, üben und beim Üben drüber nachdenken warums gerade geklappt hat oder eben warum man gerade im Gemüse gelandet ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2009)

> Die mögliche Kurvengeschwindigkeit steigt um bis zu 10%



Ich glaub ja eher dass es 13 % sind

!!!


----------



## DidNotFinish (28. September 2009)

sicher?


----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2009)

13,5 % ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (28. September 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> um das ganze irgendwie (pseudo-)wissenschaftlich zu erfassen



na ja, wir reden hier doch eigentlich über 8. oder 9.Klasse Physik


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> na ja, wir reden hier doch eigentlich über 8. oder 9.Klasse Physik



Jaein. Wenn man von Idealen Verhältnissen (ebener Boden, konstante Reibung) ausgeht und das ganze als Momentaufnahme sieht ja. Wenn man die ganze Kurvenfahrt wirklich physikalisch Erfassen will reicht auch nen allg. Maschinenbaustudium nichtmehr .
Aber da hier wohl die wenigsten ne Kurvenfahrt komplett simulieren wollen um daran Parameterstudien zu machen kann man sich praktisch wohl auf den Tipp:
"Üben"
mit den paar Sachen die auf der ersten Seite gesagt wurden beschränken. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. September 2009)

aber gerade da doch schon auf den ersten Seiten alles gesagt worden ist, darf man doch weiter hinten auch gewisse andere Aspekte beleuchten, oder? Es haben ja genug Leute Interesse bekundet. Ich habe heute Abend jedenfalls viel gelernt bzw. wieder aufgefrischt. Mich haben hier in diesem Thread auch so manche Beiträge überhaupt rein gar nicht interessier. Soll ich mich jetzt da überall beschweren? 
Und die grundlegenden Prinzipien sind doch wohl bei jeder Kurvenfahrt gleich, ist halt die Frage, wie weit man dann die Haftreibung aubröselt bzw. als black-box betrachtet.


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2009)

Ja klar, ich finds ja auch interessant. 
Nur lassen sich gewisse Bewegungsmuster, gerade im Gelände, eben mit den vereinfachten Annahmen/Modellen nicht mehr erklären. 
Im Gelände is halt dann auch noch die Frage wo hört "Reibung" auf, wo fängt "Interaktion mit dem Gelände" an...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## kai-swiss (8. Oktober 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Gewicht aufs Vorderrad. Ellenbogen raus und Nippel übern Lenker
> vor der Kurve bremsen und mit offenen Bremsen durch die Kurve
> Kurve maximieren. Ausßen anfahren, innen im Scheitelpunkt und dann nach außen tragen lassen.
> Blick auf den Kurvenausgang und Körper eindrehen, so so dass Schulter Richtung Ausgang gucken.
> ...



Danke für die Kurzbeschreibung, damit kann man ja was anfangen. Eine kurze Frage hab ich aber dazu. Wenn der Untergrund gröber wird als der übliche Schotter und's dazu noch etwas steiler wird (Die üblichen Wege, wenn man z.B. in den Voralpen über ca. 1000m unterwegs ist, faustgrosse Steine und Geröll), hab ich immer wieder das Problem, dass mir das Vorderrad wegrutscht. Gibts da noch irgendeinen Tip zusätzlich zum oben genannten, damit ich da sicherer runterkomme?

Danke!
Kai


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Oktober 2009)

Geschwindigkeit entsprechend anpassen und locker bleiben.
Ansonten ganz normal durch fahren.
Darauf achten Geschwindigkeit vor der Kurve anzupassen und wenn notwendig nur leicht und dosiert in der Kurve bremsen.
Bremst man in der Kurve muss der Reifen zur Seitenführung auch noch Bremskräfte übertragen.

Nippel übern Lenker war übrigens etwas übertrieben um die richtige Körperposition zu verdeutlichen.

Auf keine Fall in steilen Kurven mit dem Hintern weit hintern Sattel wandern. Dadurch verlierst Du den Druck aufs Vorderrad und kannst weder Brems- noch Lenkkräfte übertragen. Wirst also deutlich untersteuern.

Bei steilen langsameren Kurven oder Spitzkehren, bleib ich mit dem Oberkörper bissl aufrechter und leg dafür das Radl weiter um.

Für mich ist da eher Geschwindigkeit als der Untergrund ausschlaggebend.
Außer auf Eis oder nassem, glitschigem Holz da versuch ich das Radl eher aufrecht zu halten.


----------



## kai-swiss (9. Oktober 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Auf keine Fall in steilen Kurven mit dem Hintern weit hintern Sattel wandern. Dadurch verlierst Du den Druck aufs Vorderrad und kannst weder Brems- noch Lenkkräfte übertragen. Wirst also deutlich untersteuern.



das könnte das Problem sein, ich geh ganz gerne mal hinter den Sattel. Also probier ich's mal so... Danke!


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2009)

kai-swiss schrieb:


> das könnte das Problem sein, ich geh ganz gerne mal hinter den Sattel.



ist ja logisch: je weiter du nach hinten gehst, desto schlechter kannst du kontrollieren. 

die meisten nachen den fehler, bei abfahrten zu weit nach hinten zu gehen. 
ergebnis: du kannst nicht mehr steuern, vorderrad entlastet, beim kleinsten hindernis machts *patsch*.
lösung: druck auf dem vorderrad lassen, nur so weit nach hinten, dass du BEIM FAHREN nicht vornüber kippst, ansonsten in der mitte, überm rad stehen. 
dieses "nach-hinten-gehen" ist nur dann angesagt, wenn es so steil ist, dass du nicht mehr normal rollen kannst, aber es ist der häufigste fahrfehler durch missverständnis. 
ich behaupte sogar, dass viele stürze dadurch erst passieren.


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Oktober 2009)

so, jetzt gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu wie man eine Schotterkurve mit Speed durchheizt.

Ganz klar außen anfahren, vorher bremsen (ohne machts mehr Spass!), Einlenken und, Achtung: ganz wichtig: Den kurvenäußeren Fuß stark  belasten - du presst praktisch dein ganzes Gewicht auf diesen Fuß. Das ganze natürlich mit lockerem Gesichtsausdruck und einem leichten Grinsen (wobei das Grinsen, auch ganz wichtig, zum Kurvenausgang immer größer wird...). Gripp ist durch die Gewichtsverteilung jetzt massig vorhanden und du cruist wie auf Schienen durch die Kurve....

Fertig - wo ist die nächste Kurve??

Ach ja, zum NobbyNic, den musst du natürlich vorher gegen etwas anständiges getauscht haben - Ich werfe mal den Crossmark oder Larsen TT von Maxxis in die Runde, wobei beide Reifen  eher Richtung CC als Enduro gehen. Aber: Beide haben mehr "kontrollierbaren" Grip als der Nobby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2009)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Achtung: ganz wichtig: Den kurvenäußeren Fuß stark  belasten - du presst praktisch dein ganzes Gewicht auf diesen Fuß.


auch hier wieder die gleiche frage wie ein paar seiten vorher - das gedankenexperiment: 
stell dir vor, du stellst einen schreibtischstuhl mit armlehnen auf eine waage oder eine kraftmessplatte o.ä.
jetzt ziehst du mal, mal drückst du, mal rechts, mal links an der armlehne - was passiert mit dem vektor, der unten, am boden ankommt? 
anders gefragt: was bewirkt "viel druck" auf dem kurvenäusseren bein? 

nicht falsch verstehen: dass das äussere bein gestreckt wird, davon gehe ich aus. 
aber diese druckverteilungs-sache leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich find den Nobby Nic eigentlich gar nich so schlecht
Natürlich bietet er nicht den Grip eines DH Reifens, aber den will man auch nicht am Tourenradl, denn damit geht auch nen extrem hoher Rollwiderstand einher.
Durch die dünne Karkasse walkt er mir aber zu stark. Hab somit oft Druckverlust in schnellen Kurven auf meinen UST Laufrädern.
War aber auch ein normaler Nobby Nic plus Latexmilch auf UST Laufräder. Hat für mich überhaupt nicht funktioniert. 

Vertraut man einem Reifen nicht, dann runter vom Radl damit.
Da spielt der Kopft eine viel wichtigere Rolle als irgendwelche Gummimischungen. Fährt man einen Reifen dem man nicht wirklich vertraut, erwartet man jeder Zeit dass der Reifen rutscht und verkrampft sich dadurch. Da kann dann der beste Reifen nix dafür wenn man zögerlich in die Kurve fährt und Fahrfehler macht.

Vorn Highroller und hinten Crossmark ist auch ne gute Mischung.
Highroller rutsch sehr kontrolliert und ist nen guter Allwetterreifen
Minion rollt leichter, rutscht später aber dann deutlicher
Besser ist keiner als der andere. Kommt einfach auf Vorlieben an.
Ich mag es wenn das Radl in der Kurve anfängt sich leicht kontrolliert nach außen zu arbeiten. Andere wollen wie auf Schienen durch die Kurve ziehen.

Leicht und kontrolliert bedeutet, dass das Radl halt nach außen giert. Erfordert viel Gewöhnung damit man nicht verkrampft, aber es ist für mich vorhersehbarer und man kann seine Linie trotzdem durchziehen. Eine auf den mm genaue Linie darf man sich eh nie vornehmen. Reifen mit einem hohen Grenzbereich brechen später aber auch stärker aus und dann muß man auch stärker nachkorrigieren.

Schotterkurve, Wiesenkurve, Anlieger, Waldboden, Bollersteine ...
Kurventechnik ist immer die selbe



> Den kurvenäußeren Fuß stark belasten - du presst praktisch dein ganzes Gewicht auf diesen Fuß


dazu müßte man sich ja eher aufrichten und den Körperschwerpunkt übers Tretlager positionieren
dadurch wird das Vorderrad entlastet 
Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich Haarspalterei, aber man sollte sich nicht zu sehr auf eine Sache konzentrieren.
Ein einfaches belasten des äußeren Pedals in dem man es nach unten stellt reicht eigentlich.
Dadurch dass man den Lenker an der Innenseite nach unten "drückt", verteilt sich ja das Körpergewicht auf diese zwei Punkte.
Man kann sich aber nicht schwerer machen als man ist. Diese "Druckverteilung" hilft eher das Radl anständig umzulegen.

Auf nassem oder tiefem Boden hat man übrigens mit mehr Schwung meist auch mehr Grip, da die Reifen mehr Druck haben um die Stollen in den Boden zu pressen.
Fällt mir oft auf wenn ich hinter meiner Frau herfahr. Bei rutschigen Streckenverhältnissen rutsch ich mit ihrer Geschwindigkeit deutlich mehr rum, als wenn ich meine Geschwindigkeit fahr.
Ist aber natürlich leichter gesagt als getan, aber ein zögerliches Fahren ist oft der Anfang vom Ende.


----------



## Tobiwan (10. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> auch hier wieder die gleiche frage wie ein paar seiten vorher - das gedankenexperiment:
> stell dir vor, du stellst einen schreibtischstuhl mit armlehnen auf eine waage oder eine kraftmessplatte o.ä.
> jetzt ziehst du mal, mal drückst du, mal rechts, mal links an der armlehne - was passiert mit dem vektor, der unten, am boden ankommt?
> anders gefragt: was bewirkt "viel druck" auf dem kurvenäusseren bein?
> ...



 du gibst Druck auf das kurvenäußere Pedal, da du mit dem kurveninneren Pedal über kurz oder lang leidvolle Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden machen wirst.... Und natürlich steht man nicht wie ein Gestörter auf dem Pedal und vergisst das Biken um sich rum, sondern gibt einfach definiert Druck. Probiers mal aus,wenn du nur das Pedal unten hast und wenn du wirklich Druck drauf gibst - du merkst den Unterschied sofort. Das kann auch erfolgen, wenn du im Sattel sitzt ... so Jungs, da Ihr alles so genau nehmt - Rauf auf´s Bike und raus!!!


----------



## Reddi (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab in Kurven immer einen Riesenschiss, dass mir ein Reifen oder gar beide wegrutschen. Ist bisher noch nicht passiert, aber trotzdem. 
Sobald ich das (unbegrüdete) Gefühl hab dass was rutscht, verkrampfe ich mich total, wodurch ich den Fluss verliere und befürchte, dass ich der Linie nicht mehr folgen kann und über den Weg rausschieß. Dann werfe ich im Zweifelsfall lieber den Bremsanker und sehe zu, dass ich auf meinen Füßen zum Stehen komme.

Das hat sich ein bisschen gebessert, als ich angefangen hab das Bike in die Kurven zu drücken, aber da ist irgendwie immer der Sattel im Weg! Aufgrund der Sattelerhöhung (Ich habe nunmal lange Beine und lange Arme) endet das "in die Kurve drücken" beim unter den Oberschenkel geklemmten Sattel und öligen Kettenblattabdrücken an der Wade.

Zum Thema bergab sage ich jetzt nichts, da werde ich wohl lieber nen eigenen Thread eröffnen. 
Bin übrigens mit dem Nobby Nic auf dem Vorderreifen sehr zufrieden. Bis auf den (für meine Verhältnisse mörderischen) Rollwiderstand - bis vor drei, vier Monaten hatte ich vorne noch nen Smart Sam drauf. Hinten bleibt er drauf, weil schlichtweg das Geld für nen Racing Ralph fehlt.


----------



## erwin1.05b (21. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> auch hier wieder die gleiche frage wie ein paar seiten vorher - das gedankenexperiment:
> stell dir vor, du stellst einen schreibtischstuhl mit armlehnen auf eine waage oder eine kraftmessplatte o.ä.
> jetzt ziehst du mal, mal drückst du, mal rechts, mal links an der armlehne - was passiert mit dem vektor, der unten, am boden ankommt?
> anders gefragt: was bewirkt "viel druck" auf dem kurvenäusseren bein?
> ...



Hallo Dubbel,

der Vergleich mit dem Schreibtischstuhl hinkt leider einwenig, da er nur zutrifft, wenn man mit dem Rad gerade steht. Sobald du in einer Kurve das Rad in eine Schräglage bewegst, wandert der Krafteinleitungspunkt des äußeren Pedals in Richtung der Aufstandsfläche der Reifen (im Schnitt der Radlängsachse gesehen). Ideal wäre eine Schräglage, bei der der Kraftvektor des Pedals durch die Aufstandsfläche des Reifens läuft (bei senkrechter Krafteinleitung). So erzeugst du kein Moment um die Radlängsachse. Eine Belastung des inneren Pedals für leider zu einer Zunahme des Drehmoments um die Radlängsachse, da sich der Hebelarm zwischen Pedal und der Aufstandfläche Reifen mit zunehmender Schräglage des Rads vergrößert. Die ist mit ein Grund, warum man bei schnelleren Kurven das Rad mehr in die Kurve drückt, als sich der Fahrer in die Kurve neigt.

Statisch kann man das sehr schön ausprobieren: Stell dich neben das schräg gestellte Rad und versuche mal dass "kurveninnere" und das "kurvenäußere" Pedal mit dem Fuß zu belasten. Beim ersten Fall solltest du deutlich einfacherer das Rad zur Seite schieben können.


Nils


----------



## DidNotFinish (21. Oktober 2009)

Was meinst du mit "einfacherer das Rad zur Seite schieben"? 

Wenn ich mit das kurveninnere Pedal in einer Kurve belaste wird das eher ne gerade....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwin1.05b (21. Oktober 2009)

DidNotFinish schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "einfacherer das Rad zur Seite schieben"?
> 
> Wenn ich mit das kurveninnere Pedal in einer Kurve belaste wird das eher ne gerade....



@DidNotFinish:
Das praktische Beispiel soll es einem im Stand verdeutlichen, es geht nicht darum das Fahrrad während der Fahrt seitlich zu verschieben. Beim Druck auf das "kurveninnere" Pedal rutschen die Räder eher seitlich weg. Im Vergleich dazu kannst du beim schräg gestellten Rad deutlich mehr Kraft auf das "kurvenäußere" Pedal aufbringen. Beide Begriffe in Anführungsstrichen sind nur zur Verdeutlichung, da das Rad ja neben dir steht und ihr euch nicht bewegt. Ich hoffe so war es einwenig deutlicher.

Nils


----------



## DidNotFinish (21. Oktober 2009)

Ok, verstanden!


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2009)

erwin1.05b schrieb:


> Sobald du in einer Kurve das Rad in eine Schräglage bewegst, wandert der Krafteinleitungspunkt des äußeren Pedals in Richtung der Aufstandsfläche der Reifen (im Schnitt der Radlängsachse gesehen). Ideal wäre eine Schräglage, bei der der Kraftvektor des Pedals durch die Aufstandsfläche des Reifens läuft (bei senkrechter Krafteinleitung). So erzeugst du kein Moment um die Radlängsachse. Eine Belastung des inneren Pedals für leider zu einer Zunahme des Drehmoments um die Radlängsachse, da sich der Hebelarm zwischen Pedal und der Aufstandfläche Reifen mit zunehmender Schräglage des Rads vergrößert.
> 
> Statisch kann man das sehr schön ausprobieren: Stell dich neben das schräg gestellte Rad und versuche mal dass "kurveninnere" und das "kurvenäußere" Pedal mit dem Fuß zu belasten. Beim ersten Fall solltest du deutlich einfacherer das Rad zur Seite schieben können.


der erste absatz ist einigermassen korrekt, aber die schlussfolgerung ist seltsam: 
die lösung lautet ja nicht inneres oder äusseres pedal zu belasten, sondern beide gleich. genau dann geht der vektor durch die mitte. 

den zweiten absatz versteh ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## erwin1.05b (22. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> der erste absatz ist einigermassen korrekt, aber die schlussfolgerung ist seltsam:
> die lösung lautet ja nicht inneres oder äusseres pedal zu belasten, sondern beide gleich. genau dann geht der vektor durch die mitte.
> 
> den zweiten absatz versteh ich immer noch nicht.



Hallo Dubbel,

das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass der Kontakt Reifen-Boden kein Moment (auch nur idealisiert, da es sich ja um eine Aufstandsfläche handelt und so zumindestends ein begrenztes Moment aufnehmen kann) aufnehmen kann. Dementsprechend muss der Kraftvektor, wie du ja geschrieben hast, durch den Punkt der Bodenberührung gehen.

Wenn du jetzt nur die Lasteinleitung am äußeren Pedal hast, dann hast du eine zuverlässige Lasteinleitung, da nur ein Punkt vorhanden ist. Bei der Einleitung in zwei Pedalen kann es durch die Dynamik zu einer zeitlichen Veränderung der beiden Lasteinleitungen (Stichwort Bodenwellen, Unruhe der Kurvenfahrt, Gewichtverlagerung des Fahrers) kommen. Dadurch wandert deine Kraftresultierende senkrecht zur Wirkrichtung und die Lasteinleitung wird "unruhiger" und muss durch den Fahrer mittels Gewichtverlagerung korrigiert werden. Zum zweiten ist des schwierig, die Kraft in ein oben stehendes Pedal einzuleiten, da man einen instabilen Zustand hat und beide Pedalen waagerecht sorgt bei extremen Kurvenlagen zu einer Verringerung der Freiräume im Kurveninneren.

Nils


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2009)

zum ersten: also RR auf der strasse pedale parallel vs. beim beiken druck auf das kurvenäussere pedal, zum abfangen etc.? 

zum zweiten: das ist klar, aber mehr ein praktisches problem als ein theoretisches argument.


----------



## GuiGui (22. Oktober 2009)

Zwei Eigenschaften sollte man nicht vergessen:
-Bei starken Kompressionen wie in Anlieger sollte der Schwerpunkt durch die Radachse gehen sonst walkt der Reifen stark.
-Kleine Wegrutscher (am Limit unweigerlich) sollten durch Körperspannung aufgenommen werden und nicht zum Wegknicken führen


----------



## GuiGui (22. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, noch was:
Auf losen Untergrund wird der Grip deutlich besser wenn der Reifen schon ein gutes Stück gerutscht ist.
Dashalb gibt es vermutlich so große Unterschiede zwischen Normalos und Profis. Die Normalos kriegen schon einen rießen Schreck wenn es anfängt zu rutschen. Bei den Pros gehts hier erst los.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Oktober 2009)

zum nach!denken
alter Faden
und  der größte


----------



## downhillbenni84 (30. Oktober 2009)

schrott rider schrieb:


> Damit man grip am Vorderrad bekommen gibt man Druck auf die kurvenäußere Lenkerseite!
> Um zu verhindern das sich das bike aufrichtet wird der andere Arm durchgestreckt, aber es wird kein Druck auf diese Lenkerseite ausgeübt.
> 
> nicht ganz perfekt durchgestreckt:


 Diese Kurvenhaltung ist / war eher suboptimal, denke die meisten wissen noch was nur Sekunden nach diesem Bild passiert ist...


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Oktober 2009)

> Damit man grip am Vorderrad bekommen gibt man Druck auf die kurvenäußere Lenkerseite!



Nein!
einfach mal ausprobieren und die Sache ist schnell klar

man belastet den kompletten Lenker
durch "drücken" bzw. eher schieben des kurveninneren Lenkerende zum Boden steuert man das Radl und legt es um
deshalb spricht man davon, diese Seite runter zu drücken

Wichtiger ist aber den Körper weit genug übern Lenker zu positionieren, als über Lenkerenden nach zu denken. Dann kommt der Druck von allein.
Ist man zu weit hinten mit dem Körper kann man ziehen und drücken wo mal will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelfreak (3. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach drückt man das Rad auch deshalb, um im Falle eines Rutschens besser reagieren zu können, weil das Rad unter dem Körper dann durchläuft, wohingegen beim legen (also Körper neben dem Rad) hat man kaum noch Spielraum. Und das mit dem Gewicht nach vorne ist doch stark abhängig von der Geometrie des Fahrrades. Auf einer Rennfeile haste sowieso so viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad da bringt das Anwinkeln der Arme allenfalls ein Absenken des Schwerpunktes und auch wieder Spielraum zum reagieren.


----------



## GerhardO (3. November 2009)




----------



## dubbel (3. November 2009)




----------



## wurzelfreak (3. November 2009)

Schöne Technik.
Geht halt nicht mit hoher Sattelstütze.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. November 2009)

Da die klassische Schotterstrasse häufig gewölbt ist, bringt konsequentes Kurvenschneiden (zur Not bis an den innersten Rand) sehr viel. Vorausgestzt,man kann den Weg einsehen und/oder es kommt kein Forsttraktor entgegen. Rechnet man mit Wegrutschen, kann das Ausstellen des kurveninneren Knies viel bringen: es ermöglicht das Ausbalancieren von kleinen Rutschern und ich habe im Ernstfall den Fuß schneller von der Pedale genommen. Gute Reifen, zumindest auf den VR, und mit nicht zuviel Druck können nie verkehrt sein (sehr gut auch auf Schotter: Nokian AM/NBX), aber genauso wichtig ist, daß man seinen Reifen kennt und weiß was er wann tut. Und da hilft nur viel Fahren.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (21. März 2016)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Nein!
> einfach mal ausprobieren und die Sache ist schnell klar
> 
> man belastet den kompletten Lenker
> ...



Muss einmal Leiche fleddern, weil der Thread in der Suche recht weit oben erscheint und es ja keiner theoretisch falsch lernen soll.
Man drückt definitiv besser die kurvenäußere Lenkerseite, da ist die Physik eindeutig.
Wer mag, kann sein Bike ja mal schräg halten und dann mit der inneren Hand Druck ausüben. Das Vorderrad rutscht recht fix weg. Drückt man mit der äußern Hand, stabilisiert sich das Vorderrad maximal beim Runterdrücken. Man spürt auch direkt die erhöhte Kontrolle.
Ich glaube aber auch, dass manche Fahrer, die DENKEN, dass sie innen drücken, es auf dem Trail dann doch automatisch richtig machen.
Der letzte Absatz im Zitat ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Rat.


----------



## berkel (22. März 2016)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Wer mag, kann sein Bike ja mal schräg halten und dann mit der inneren Hand Druck ausüben. Das Vorderrad rutscht recht fix weg. Drückt man mit der äußern Hand, stabilisiert sich das Vorderrad maximal beim Runterdrücken.


Dieser Test mag einleuchtend sein, hat aber mit der Realität beim Fahren nichts zu tun. Wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe bin ich außerhalb des Systems und da ich viel schwerer als das Bike bin kann ich große Kräfte auf das Bike ausüben - mit der beschriebenen Beobachtung. Sitzt/steht man auf dem Bike ist man Teil des Systems und für den Grip ist dann nur die Last-/Gewichtsverteilung zwischen VR und HR von Bedeutung, nicht ob man innen oder außen drückt.
Der Sinn des Reinlegens des Bikes hat was mit der Reifenprofilgestaltung und dem Reagieren beim Wegrutschen zu tun.


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (22. März 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> Dieser Test mag einleuchtend sein, hat aber mit der Realität beim Fahren nichts zu tun. Wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe bin ich außerhalb des Systems und da ich viel schwerer als das Bike bin kann ich große Kräfte auf das Bike ausüben - mit der beschriebenen Beobachtung. Sitzt/steht man auf dem Bike ist man Teil des Systems und für den Grip ist dann nur die Last-/Gewichtsverteilung zwischen VR und HR von Bedeutung, nicht ob man innen oder außen drückt.
> Der Sinn des Reinlegens des Bikes hat was mit der Reifenprofilgestaltung und dem Reagieren beim Wegrutschen zu tun.



Kann man auch auf dem Bike testen mit gleichem Ergebnis. Wer es richtig machen will, drückt mit der äußeren Hand. Klar ist man Teil des Systems, aber das heißt nicht, dass man auf dem Bike "machen kann was man will". Man legt ja auch eher das Bike in die Kurve als sich selbst, eben weil es einen großen Unterschied macht. Und wenn man mit der inneren Hand drückt, ist man eben schnell nicht mehr ganz so zentral überm Bike wie es optimal ist.
Hier wird es ganz gut beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Klar, funktioniert bis zu einem gewissen Speed auch mit der inneren Hand, aber wer es neu lernt, muss es ja nicht falsch lernen.
Und ja, es gibt hier ein richtig und falsch.


----------



## berkel (22. März 2016)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Kann man auch auf dem Bike testen mit gleichem Ergebnis.


fahrend? Wenn man fährt stützt sich das Gesamtgewicht über beide Räder ab (nur abhängig von der Gewichtsverteilung VR/HR), egal wie man das Bike in die Kurve legt oder im Hanging-Off Stil fährt. Es gibt da keine Möglichkeit durch eine Hebelwirkung zusätzlichen Anpressdruck zu erzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (22. März 2016)

berkel schrieb:


> fahrend? Wenn man fährt stützt sich das Gesamtgewicht über beide Räder ab (nur abhängig von der Gewichtsverteilung VR/HR), egal wie man das Bike in die Kurve legt oder im Hanging-Off Stil fährt. Es gibt da keine Möglichkeit durch eine Hebelwirkung zusätzlichen Anpressdruck zu erzeugen.



Es kommt aber durchaus auf die Körperhaltung an, wenn man mehr Stabilität in der Kurve will. Und die ist besser, wenn man von außen drückt.
Und ja, das kann man ganz praktisch fahrend ausprobieren.


----------



## grey (22. März 2016)

mach doch bitte ein paar Videos davon wie du Druck in Kurven mit der äußeren Hand aufbaust, ich halte das für unfug.


----------



## Radler-01 (22. März 2016)

wäre es denkbar, daß er das "von-außen-drücken" in dem Sinn meint, wie man mit Druck über das kurvenäußere Pedal Stabilität ins Gesamtsystem einbringt; soll heißen: kein Druck am äußeren Lenkerende senkrecht zum Lenker, sondern Druck am äußeren Lenkerende Richtung Vorbau...?


----------



## oBATMANo (23. März 2016)

man legt das Radl um in dem man den Kurven inneren Arm streckt.
Groß "Drücken" tut man da nicht. Es ist halt wichtig den Schwerpunkt weit genug nach vorn zu verlagern, damit Druck bzw. Last auf dem Vorderrad ist. Ansonsten neigt das Rad zum Untersteuern.

Wie soll man auch aktiv drücken? Das Rad kann ja nirgends hin, also richtet man sich selber auf. Außer natürlich das Rad rutscht gerade weg.
"Drücken" ist hier eher umgangssprachlich. Wie "abziehen", Gas geben, rein treten usw. 

Wie weit man den Körper mit in die Kurve legt, entscheidet die Kurve. Bei Anliegern legt man sich weiter rein und bei offenen Kurven eher weniger. Spurrillen kann man wieder gut als Anlieger benützen usw. Da gibts keine feste Regel.

Solche Diskussionen sind für Anfänger aber alles andere als Gewinn bringend. Verwirrt nur und macht es viel zu kompliziert.
Radl umlegen für eine ordentliche Schräglage und damit die Seitenstollen auch arbeiten können.
Schwerpunkt nicht zu weit nach hinten, damit das Vorderrad nicht entlastet wird.
Mehr gibts doch für einen Anfänger nicht wirklich und allein das erfordert schon genug Übung.


----------



## franzthecat (4. Mai 2020)

Wenn man das knistern der ersten Kiselsteine auf den harten Boden hört weil sie in der Kurve unterm Reifen sich drehen ist achtung geboten, wenns nach den knistern mal der Reifen wegrollt kann man schnell dagegenlenken also da rad aufstellen in dem man denn Lenker in die andere fahrtrichtung einschlägt ,nach dem abfangen jenachdem wieder einlenken in fahrtrichtung oder kurz bremsen  und wieder in fahrtrichtung lenken und nicht gegen den Baum krachen .kommt immer wieder vor und hab ich übung darin so das ich auch schon Rennräder abgefangen hab .Welcher Reifen da am besten ist und am langsten hält und sich am besten abfangen lasst ist eibne philosophische frage Ich  würd grab sagen DHR Michelin Mud .wenns Tourentauglicher werden soll wirds auch mehr rutschen ,den kompromiss muss man selbst finden .ich werde so Arschlochkurven am besten mit verschidenen Reifen fahren ,am besten einer der sich wieder abfangt und nicht volkamnd wegrutscht. Der Rübber Queen ist mir hinten ausgebröchen und und denn hab ich viermal abgefangen und der ist immer weiter noch vor gekommen damm hat ich einen Highsider .Warscheinlich weil ich in der mitte gefahren bin und der weg nach seitlich unten gewölbt war der weg war zwar cirka 5m breit ich wollt es malö ganz schnell machen mit si richtig viel tempo.Das rad Hat seich daquergestellt und mich dabnn abgeworfen und ich bin echt weggflogen.Vieleicht ist der Maxxis Dessector ein kombromis aus rollwiederstand und grip.


----------

